# Chartering in the Caribbean or Europe?



## donjobs (Oct 18, 2013)

I am a Canadian looking to offer my catamaran for skippered charters. I have no experience with this, so I am unsure where to start.

What are the chartering industries like in the Caribbean vs. Europe? Do I owe any "dues" to the country that I am chartering in/near (if I charter to Canadians vs. other nationalities)?

How do you market your boat as available for chartering? 

What kind of insurance and qualifications do I need as the Captain? What standards does my boat have to satisfy?

Any tips would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## rgscpat (Aug 1, 2010)

So, just to be sure we understand, you are thinking of starting a charter business in a foreign country and running it yourself, without hiring nationals or legal residents of that country to do the work? Did you have a particular prospective host country in mind?

Each country makes its own rules, and many are interested in protecting jobs as well as receiving income from the business and enforcing safety and licensing requirements. In addition, you will need to meet the requirements of whichever insurance company might be interested in covering your business. 

The basic issues are 

business permitting for a foreign-owned business
professional licensure (captain's license)
boat inspection/licensure, safety equipment and requirements
permit to work in a country as a foreigner 
tax regulations, banking, insurance, hurricane preparation/contingency planning, advertising/marketing, importation of parts 
distinguishing your operation from well-established, experienced charter captains and companies -- cuisine, service, equipment, customizing trips for special interest groups, etc.

To be sure, there are probably some gray or black-market charter operations ... but the penalty for getting caught could be very steep... especially if your boat is your home. 

Putting a boat in charter with an established charter operation is easy by comparison, assuming your boat is a model and vintage/condition of interest to charter companies.


----------



## BlueMonsoon (Oct 13, 2013)

I tried to PM you but I don't have the privilege, sorry...


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Try these guys Welcome to Barefoot Yacht Charters

They will sort you out.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Going it alone would seem almost completely futile. There is substantial competition from local to large multinational charter companies. Connecting with an established operation and including your vessel in their fleet is probably the best way to go. You won't, of course, be able to keep all the revenue.


----------

